

Ask HN: Does google reflect your design changes to sitelinks - asidana

I've asked this to couple places but couldn't a satisfactory answer.<p>Hi, I have a site where Google displays sitelinks on search results. I want to implement a new design where all sitelink targets would change.<p>Has anyone tried this? What happens to sitelinks? Should I give 404? 302? 301?
======
kingsidharth
You really can't control that.

They offer a little bit of control to you in Webmaster's Tool (you need to
sign up and validate that you are site owner of course).

Personally, I've seen that if you change the code semantically then sitelinks
change too (to an extent - too much change usually makes them disappear for a
while).

Example: _If You change_

    
    
      <ul>
        <li><a>Logs</a></li>
        <li><a>Extras</a></li>
      <ul>
    
    

_to:_

    
    
      <ul>
        <li><a>Logs</a>
          <ul>
            <li><a>Extras</a></li>
          </ul>
        </li>
      <ul>
    
    

I hope you get the idea.

I am talking form personal experience so might not be 'very accurate' but
seems to be that ways.

